# How much wire?



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

Just trying get an idea of how much wire will be needed for 20x6 80 foot 6 lane Ho track with 5-6 jumpers, wired for brakes.
Any guesstimates?


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

well a 4' x 16' Scorpion lane is around 60'
? double length ?
120' x 2 = 240' / lane x 6 lanes 1440'
just a guess
OOPPS
do you mean wire below table?
speaker wire maybe a cheap option
Pyramid RSW12100 12-Gauge 100-Foot Spool of High-Quality Speaker Zip Wire
by Pyramid Price: $15.26 amazon


----------



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

*Wire*

Yep power connection wire...not the rails...
Ryan


----------



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

just purchased 300 feet each 3 colors ...that should do it...


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Ryan, I have a 6 lane Max-Trax layout with brakes and 4 power taps.
The table is 76"wide x 19 ft long and I ran approx. 900 ft wire.
You will need lane power & common wiring but the brake circuit is minimal.
I would suggest HD terminal blocks using ring or spade connectors.
All my connections are crimped & soldered. Take your time to do the job
and your layout will be trouble free & Enjoy.


----------

